
Node.js Ops First with Pandora.js, Today - guangwong
https://github.com/midwayjs/pandora/wiki/Node.js-Ops-First-with-Pandora.js,-Today
======
guangwong
Pandora.js is an application manager dedicated to Node.js applications. The
first release is built by Taobao Midway team mostly, and involves contributors
all over Alibaba group.

Thanks to the dev productivity brought by Node.js, a few lines of code can
make a working web application. And Pandora.js can enable it with the
operation capabilities, make it manageable, measurable, traceable and highly
available.

